# Sistema autónomo basado en energía solar con conexión de baterias en paralelo



## Sergio2009 (Ago 10, 2009)

Hola amigos!

Tengo un problemilla que me ha surgido para un proyecto y me gustaría que alguien pudiese echar una mano. La cuestión es que estamos usando un sistema autónomo alimentado por energía solar para dar electricidad a varios equipos de medida. Éste sistema está compuesto por varios paneles solares unidos en serie, cuya tensión es 24V, conectados a un regulador solar y éste a su vez unido a una bancada de baterías. De la bancada de baterías se obtiene la corriente continua que alimentará a un inversor para obtener la corriente alterna que permita la adecuada alimentación de los equipos. Dicho inversor posee la función de cargador si se alimenta directamente desde la red, asi que se puede utilizar tanto para alimentar los equipos como para cargar las baterías.

Mi duda reside en que dispongo de una bancada de 8 baterías monoblock de plomo gelificado de 80Ah y de tensión 12V, luego había pensado en ponerlas en serie de 2 para que se ajustase a la tensión del sistema (24V) y a su vez conectarlas en paralelo para aumentar la corriente final de modo que la autonomía de los equipos fuese bastante mayor (tendriamos 320Ah). Sin embargo he leido, buscando un poco de información por la red, que es muy peligroso conectar baterías en paralelo que actuan como vasos comunicantes y que si alguna de ellas tiene una tensión menor el resto no dejan de inyectarla corriente con la consiguiente problemática que ello genera (pérdida de ciclos de vida útil, fuente calentamiento e incluyo destrucción de la batería.)

El caso es que había pensado poner unos diodos que eviten la recirculación entre las baterías, es decir, que sólo permitieran descargar las baterías en un sentido, sin embargo tengo el problema de que los paneles solares estarán continuamente inyectado energía para cargarlas y los diodos evitarían la llegada de dicha carga a todos los paralelos que no sean el primero. ¿Se os ha planteado alguna vez un inconveniente como el que aquí les comento?
La opción que se me ocurre es poner tiristores en antiparalelo con los diodos, y controlar la carga de las baterías a través del disparo de los mismos. Pero claro, un problema que surge es que la tensión del propio diodo (0,6V aprox) ya hace que las baterías muestren una tensión de carga que no es la adecuada. Existe la posibilidad de utilizar mosfets de potencia cuya tensión es mucho más baja, pero no encuentro unos que puedan utilizarse para esta aplicación. ¿alguien podría ayudarme?
Muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 10, 2009)

hola, te dire varias cosas:

1 -- pregunta: son tan poderosas esas placas solares como para cargar tal capacidad de baterias ?
que corriente entegan a 24v ?

2 -- es muy comun el uso de bancos de baterias , asi que no es custion de hacerte la cabeza.
si se da que una bateria estropeada te desbalancea el sistema (poco ) pero al estar agrupadas uno no les presta atensión y se vuelve dificil su control.
en verdad no es dificil para nada.
lo que suele ocurrir (que yo he visto) es que cuando esta todo instalado el salamin que esta a cargo tiene tanto miedo que NO permite tocar nada......   ni efectuar revisiones.

pero , ya te digo , un control periodico y pantalones bien pustos para hacer un mantenimiento cunado hace falta y listo.......cero dramas.

3 --- y buejhhhh.eso era todo....
ah.........baterias similare ssiempres, nada de rejuntes, eso si .

saludos 

 y


----------



## Sergio2009 (Ago 25, 2009)

Gracias por tu ayuda, pero no entiendo muy bien tu recomendación....
¿Qué sería lo adecuado dejar las baterias conectadas en paralelo sin proteccciones intermedidas? ¿No puede llegar a ser peligro?

Saludos


----------



## ericklarva (Ago 25, 2009)

Poner baterías en paralelo definitivamente no es aconsejable y no es por lo "peligroso" porque difícilmente podrían explotar, pero si poseen un ciclo de autodesctrucción que significa que la carga simplemente se desvance porque se descargan entre si. Tu puedes conectarlas en paralelo pero si alguna de tus baterías tiene algún problema o su ciclo de vida termina antes de lo previsto, puede ocasionarte un problema de descargas en tu sistema que si obviamente se trata de un respaldo no es bueno que suceda.
Para esto podrías usar diodos de carro, que no se cuales se manejen pero se que se venden y de gran corriente, y usar uno para la carga y otro para la descarga.
Es decir, poner uno en serie a las baterias desde los páneles solares y otro en serie de las baterías al inversor.
de tal manera que los diodos esten en serie entre si, osea:
Vpanel- - - >|-BAT- - - >|- - Vout
Con los MOSFETs igual podrías, pero se complica un poco el conexionado, además de que necesitas un IC llamado "Hside".  Te adjunto un PDF con un IC de los que te comento podrían servirte, solo usarias la mitad superior ya que es la que te interesa, el valor del MOSFET podrías ser un NTP35N15 o similar. Para tu caso necesitarias igual dos de esos circuito y dos mosfets por cada batería en paralelo que quisieras unir. Espero te pueda servir de algo.
Saludos


----------



## Sergio2009 (Sep 30, 2009)

Perdón por haber contestado antes, pero he estado de viaje de trabajo bastante tiempo y he tenido este proyecto parado. Muchas gracias por la ayuda, a ver si ésta semana puedo probarlo y ya les comento algo.

Saludos


----------

